# Not exactly a pet but super cute.



## Warrigal (Jan 7, 2020)

This is a koala joey named Maggie. Maggie is a rescue baby who has been hand reared. Maggie loves to romp and play with her soft toy bear




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=722139041645877


----------



## Llynn (Jan 7, 2020)

What a cute little rascal. What do you feed her in a home environment?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 7, 2020)

Not me, Llynn, but like all baby mammals she would need a specialised milk formula until she is ready to start digesting gum tips. I am supposing that the appropriate microbes would need to be introduced into her gut first. Eucalyptus leaves are pretty indigestible. The carer would need access to fresh leaves daily and not every eucalypt species is suitable, so it is no easy task to rear a baby koala.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 28, 2020)

This is a young rock wallaby taking her first hops outside. They are the most adorable animals but very vulnerable to wild dogs and foxes. Keeping them from extinction requires providing secure habitat where ferals are excluded. Click on the blue link below to see her.

<iframe src="https://www.facebook.com/plugins/video.php?href=https://www.facebook.com/AustralianReptilePark/videos/1042884379379220/&show_text=0&width=560" width="560" height="315" style="border:none;overflow:hidden" scrolling="no" frameborder="0" allowTransparency="true" allowFullScreen="true"></iframe>


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Warrigal (Feb 15, 2020)

Wildlife in the Harbour City.

These birds are rainbow lorrikeets and they love nectar.
Not sure why they are on the balcony of a high rise apartment.

Click to hear sound


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1228834414806753280


----------



## Catlady (Feb 15, 2020)

Maggie must think her '''playmate'' is a wuss, won't defend itself.


----------

